# the forge



## charles (Aug 22, 2006)

this is my weapons forge, you can reqeust pretty much anything although i specliase in swords and the like.

http://img125.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kamakizebh0.swf

http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/2637/angelbladeom2.jpg

http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/4889/fo...gokatanaqs5.jpg

http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/5139/gu...perimentyj0.jpg

and many more 

the more you request the better i get 


plesae reqeust a ANY sort of blade in this format:

Blade type(sword and type of, axe):
Colur scheme:
Specail features:
Anything else:

Ps: if you would like to enroll as my apprentice just ask!


----------



## Underfaker (Oct 29, 2006)

Photoshop eh? Nice work. I don't want to request one, but I imagine it 
would be preety sure to show your blade around in some places. It would be awsome in Darkthrone.  Anyways I just stopped by to comment. Keep it up.

Ps: Most original topic I ever saw on these boards.


----------



## Lexis (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice stuff. What do you use to create them - Photoshop/PSP? Have you considered experimenting with 3D modelling programs? It would probably require more patience but I'd imagine you could create some very realistic-looking swords - and you could then take them into Photoshop to add all sorts of neat effects.

Lex


----------

